# NEW CTC Grips on XD9sc - PICS!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

After over a month on layaway, I was FINALLY able to pick up my new CTC Grips on Fri and install them on my XD9sc.

I have to say I'm impressed with the fit and overall ease of installation!

I found that over the past month I was seriously re-thinking putting on the grips. The XD is my CCW I wasn't sure if "_changing-up_" the overall memory feel of the gun in my hand, and how it shoots was something I wanted to mess with or not. As far as "_needing th_em" to shoot accurately.......not an issue.....but I found my mindset settling on the thinking that if having the laser can be an additional deterent in a defensive situation....giving any BG that quick moment of "_pause_"......then it's worth it.

_.....oh and the coolness factor too._:smt083

Thus after comitting to spending the cash, I took a step forward and after all is said & done..... IMHP the grip "_feel"_ has improved! It is beefy'r and after some quick hand positioning adjustment. (_go figure_) and checking the fit in my holsters....NP.

Sofar..... any overall "_buyer's remorse_" I was feeling........gone.

Forgive the camera ...they're kinda dark (_yes...black gun on..black_..).........but here:

 

The laser itself was WAY off outta the box, (_it said 50ft_), but I set it in at 10yrds with the "dot" just centered a hair over my front sight as a base line. Hopefully I'll get to the range tomorrow to cross-check the 6 O'clock hold accuracy this gun has, and where the sight lines cross.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a heads up, I don't know how paranoid you are about your gun's serial number being out there, but the numbers are visible in both shots. It's pretty easy to blot out in Paint or whatever. Not sure if you care, but figured I'd let you know...

Oh, that looks incredibly hot. You're making me rethink my decision regarding these...dangit, I wanted that money to go towards a silencer, or a AR, or a semi auto 12 ga, or.....dangit! Haha, nice purchase though.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

tboone said:


> Just a heads up, I don't know how paranoid you are about your gun's serial number being out there, but the numbers are visible in both shots. It's pretty easy to blot out in Paint or whatever. Not sure if you care, but figured I'd let you know....


DOUGH! Fixed 'em Thanks.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Since you do care, they are there on the barrel as well...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like they should work real well. I had a set on a Ruger SP 101 and they done a fine job for me. Once you learn how to control the switch for when you want them on. They really shine when you shoot off hand or from the hip. My gun went by the wayside in a fast deal but I still got the C/T's. Practice with them and you will see what I mean. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweet


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice! I want to get some CT"s for my S&W 642.


----------

